# .44 Mag. Revolver



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

I am interested in purchasing a .44 Magnum revolver. I would like to know what you folks like about your heavy caliber revolvers and why and what make, model and length of barrel you like. I read info that tells me that the Ruger Bisley is made to be more comfortabe to shoot because of the shape of the grip. I also have thought about the Redhawk because of how you load it and it is also a double action revolver. I don't know if the double action is all that important in a heavy caliber like a .44 Magnum or not. I am truly not or never will be an Elmer Kieth. My plan is to carry this revolver on property that we own that often has cougars and the occasional Black Bear comming through. I think that a 5 1/2" barrel might be a good length but I'm not sure. Any way I would like to read your thoughts on the subject.
Thanks, ------------- Philbee


----------



## Snakeoil (Mar 13, 2005)

I had a S&W 44 mag pistol. Very nice wepon but the recoil was too the extent that after the first shot it was pointed half way to the sky. Ended
up selling and bought a CZ 75B in 40 cal S&W. Love this gun to death.


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

I got a 7.5" regular Redhawk in the early 80s and shot many thousands of rounds from it. It was very accurate and easy to shoot. Heavy, too. I used the double action feature maybe three times. I finally sold it after my favorite heavy revolver became a 45 Colt Blackhawk. It is so much lighter and just as accurate and can be pretty close to the same power, enough that most things don't notice. With both of them I load little roundball squib loads for grouse or fast JHP or my favorite, heavy hard cast semi wadcutters. A 5.5" barrel would be nice, mine is 7.5".


----------



## 7.62mmFMJ (Nov 19, 2008)

I have a Redhawk 7.5" (double action) and a Vaquero 7.5" (single action) and S&W "Backpacker" which replaced a S&W M329PD titanium wonder gun. I liked the M329PD with a 4 inch barrel but full loads can be tough on the shooter and, as I found out, hard on the gun. It broke. I sent it back to S&W and they fixed it and then I sold it. 

I prefer double action revolvers so the Redhawk gets the nod. This revolver handles the stoutest loads with controllable recoil and muzzle climb. I installed oversized rosewood grips which spreads the recoil across your whole hand. The original grips are too small. 

I bought the Blackhawk/Vaquero for CAS but never got into it. It is fun to shoot but I prefer the loading options for a double action.

The Backpacker is stout and heavy but the short barrel is not as accurate (although at up-close and personal ranges it should BBQ the target). I am still working with this little 3 inch barrel to improve accuracy. It also has porting. 

I made a western rig for carrying the Redhawk and it is comfortable enough to carry all day.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

I have a 5,5 redhawk, a 7.5 redhawk with scope rings,a smith 29 4 inch and a 5.5 .ruger bisely vaquaro. The rugers are definately easier on the shooter with magnum loads. The 5.5 redhawk was my first and I like it for packing although its heavy and big. The 4 inch smith is nice also. The bisely is a fine shooter and carries well. If I could only have one the redhawk would likely be my choice again. If the longer barrel does not bother ya the redhawk with rings can be used open sight or scoped easy for versatility. If ya can only have one -get the adjustable sights.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Oh BTW- a .44 mag is versatile. With midrange loads the big .44 wheelies are controlable and usually very accurate. Double action in one is a viable thing with the midrange loads.


----------



## Philbee (Jul 5, 2004)

Thank you all for your input. The photos of those good looking revolvers and the info was very good Tallpaul. I have to admit that I really like the looks and feel of that style of handgun. Thank you all again. 

Philbee


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Philbee- ya need to know that grips can change the way the guns feel. There are many aftermarket grips available for most of the double action revolvers. I have aftermarket on most of mine. The rubber pachmeyer grips tame recoil quite a bit for most folks. Smooth wood grips allow the gun to slip a bit in recoil. They are easily changed out and it is easy to try several if the gun ya get is close to being perfect for ya


----------



## Jackpine Savage (Jul 4, 2002)

I had a redhawk with the 5.5" barrel that I put a lot of rounds through. It was stolen and I replaced with a S&W mountain gun. I much prefer the Ruger, someday I will replace it. The redhawk is now available in .45 long colt, which might be something to consider:

http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=1 

Here is what you can do with a double action:

[ame]http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uisHfKj2JiI[/ame] (Jerry Miculek)


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Ed Norman said:


> ...I finally sold it after my favorite heavy revolver became a 45 Colt Blackhawk. It is so much lighter and just as accurate and can be pretty close to the same power ....


Ed, I thought a .44 mag had something like 5 times the muzzle energy and over twice the velocity compared to a .45 colt?



Jackpine Savage said:


> Here is what you can do with a double action:
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=uisHfKj2JiI (Jerry Miculek)


Isn't that awesome! Only possible if you're using moonclips, tho.


----------



## CSA again (May 2, 2007)

Philbee

Well I'll ring in on this one too
I have both Redhawks And blackhawks In 357 , 44mag and 30cal carbean.
I don't thank you can get a stronger or better gun for the money.
The 44mag is a great round. You can buy it in many diffrent weights and bullet types.
And theres a lot of it out there, should be able to get it even in hard times.
I often shoot the 44mag at 100 yards with open sites and good results.
I highly recommend the Hogue grips. after a box or two of shells I would get a sore left palm ( on my support hand ) Hogue solved this
check it out
http://www.hogueinc.com/getgrip/merchant.ihtml?pid=3804&lastcatid=425&step=4

as for double or single action pick the one that fits you best the quility is the same. But you can load 6 at a time with a speed loader, if you chose a redhawk 

I much prefer Ruger to S&W.
I shoot cheep and weak 44 special reloads sometimes for target pratice

for hunting I would get at least a 5 1/2 inch barrel


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Cabin Fever said:


> Ed, I thought a .44 mag had something like 5 times the muzzle energy and over twice the velocity compared to a .45 colt?
> QUOTE]
> 
> A 45 colt in a ruger can be loaded rather stout. Can even equal or surpass the .44 mag. Hamilton bowen- who is a custom smith with mega experience with the fancy uber magnums says that his choice in an all around pistol would be/is a smith 25-5 in 45 LC
> ...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Yep, a 45 Colt in certain good modern guns does anything a 44 can do. Here is a pretty good article: http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=1

I only have the Blackhawk so there isn't a real danger of lighting up a 125 year old Colt with a hot load. If I owned several 45 Colts of differing strengths, I would only load certain bullets in the hot loads to tell me not to put them in the weak guns. As it is, I load my 320gr SSK hardcasts and 310 LBTs in hot loads, and the more normal powered loads use different bullets so I can tell at a glance whether to get ready for the big bang or the normal bang. With the old fashioned weak powered load, it is a pleasure to shoot and still makes a nice smack when it hits something. With the hot loads, it's a beast.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

tallpaul said:


> A 45 colt in a ruger can be loaded rather stout. Can even equal or surpass the .44 mag. Hamilton bowen- who is a custom smith with mega experience with the fancy uber magnums says that his choice in an all around pistol would be/is a smith 25-5 in 45 LC
> 
> It has plenty of power for any NA animal and even without the real stout loads will go through deer real reliably with decent bullets and the smith is not rated for handloads that the rugers are capable of.


Very interesting, I had no idea. My comparison was of a modern .44mag factory load to a typical black powder "cowboy style" factory load for a .45 colt.


----------



## Jack T. (Feb 11, 2008)

I've got several .44s, in both Colt and Smith & Wesson. I'm partial to long barrels, so mine are all of the 8" variety.

Ruger makes a *tank* of a .44. Practically indestructible.

If you reload you can tailor loads to almost application a pistol can be used for.

They *are* big, heavy revolvers. I typically carry mine in some sort of chest rig. . .which isn't very often. Maybe a shorter barrel wouldn't be too bad, but I'd still hate to lug one around in a belt holster while working outside for 8-10 hours.

Caveat: Smith makes a Scandium .44 now. . .the 329PD weighs just over 11 ounces.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I carry the ruger 44 super blackhawk 7.5 inch barrel when hunting deer in tight brush and as a backup when muzzle loading sometimes 
it is single action , in my opinion the safest gun made , it has a transfer bar saftey and there is no way to get it to go off without wanting it too. quite acurate , i have the houge 1 peice grips , i bought them after putting 6 magnum cartiges thru the gun with the factory rosewood grips , they make a huge difference in shooting comfort 

double action is not nessasary but makes reloading faster than is the western style but does add extra weight 
i find that as i pull it from the holster and raise it to sight it is a natural thing to be pulling the hammer back as i think any single action user does.

i carry in a hip holster with cartige belt works well for me.


----------



## ThreeRivers (Nov 26, 2008)

New model super blackhawk. 7.5 inch barrel


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Ok I messed up it was John Linebaugh- another custom smith with lots of experience with the big boomers here is the article

http://www.handloads.com/articles/default.asp?id=12


----------



## hunter63 (Jan 4, 2005)

Philbee said:


> I read info that tells me that the Ruger Bisley is made to be more comfortabe to shoot because of the shape of the grip. Thanks, ------------- Philbee


I have small hands and found the grip on the Bisley fits me a lot better on my .44.
Better control, so better shooting.
Anyway, you need to jsut try them out, to find what fits you the best.
I wuld say that a 6-1/2 barrel length is just about the min, unless you want a CC piece.
Just my 1-1/2 cents.....................


----------



## bbkaren (Oct 28, 2008)

Recently shot a Desert Eagle in .44 mag. Big fire comes out, and it packs a punch!

Can't give much of a review but I can say this...it'll impart a world of hurt upon the recipient.

Feisty!

eta: I'm a little dopey. Just noticed the "revolver" part. Pls. disregard lol...


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Disregard? Does that mean I can't talk about the 44 AutoMag I used to own? Fancy heavy jamming worthless sharp edged powerful not very accurate loud expensive pistol. I got it in a trade for a good price and sold it for collector value, and was happy to see it gone.


----------



## bbkaren (Oct 28, 2008)

Tell us how you really feel, ed!


----------



## Ed Norman (Jun 8, 2002)

Alright, you asked. I take new 30-06 or similar brass, ram it in the trim die, hacksaw it off, file it flush, chamfer it, run it in the ream die, ream the case mouth. Then I chamfer, full length size and load it. Then the big auto pistol ejects it between 15 and 45 feet in completely random directions into the worst brush and thorn patches it can see. Or better yet, it stovepipes and crushes the case and I cut my hand in two places trying to clear it, because they failed to deburr and break any sharp edges at the factory. SO I get home, bandage my fingers, then take another new 30-06 case and ram it in the trim die...

Like I said, I don't miss it at all.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

Ed ya pick a funny place to be target shootin... on the huntin field loosin a case ot two is not that bad... unless ya are that bad a shot where ya are loosing that many cases 

thats a nice thing about the contender I have in .357 herret - it does not toss the cases  

Having said that since the .357 max is around I don't shoot the herret much at all


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

I been packin a 357 for a long time well if I'm goin in the woods if I'm in the fenced in area I pack a .22 but I really hate that blast from the 357 so I mostly load it with 38 +p hollowpoints I have been thinkin about a 45 but I've never shot one how is the blast compared to the 357 That sharp crack hurts my ears when I'm in the feild and need to shoot some varmint


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

The crack is less on the 44 and 45... generally. You can mid load a .45 or .44 and get excellent around the farm results with a kieth or other flat nosed lead bullet. I am not sure what ya are expecting to run into though. Anymore I try to remember at least ear plugs and if I have enough warning I try to use em.

I would also try the kieth type SWC in that .357- they really do a decent job on most anything ya will use a pistol on.


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I don't mind shooting the heavier caliber handguns if the gun has grips that are to my liking, and the frame fits my hand well. As far as barrel length, I'd go with minimum of whatever your state requires for hunting with it...I think Ohio is 6". You're not going to be carrying a 44 concealed, so a short barrel length isn't a requirement, but I personally find the megabarrels way too long and don't care for them. 6 (for me) feels about right.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

pheasantplucker said:


> As far as barrel length, I'd go with minimum of whatever your state requires for hunting with it...I think Ohio is 6". You're not going to be carrying a 44 concealed, so a short barrel length isn't a requirement,




Ohio has a minimum for deer barrel length of FIVE inches... 

I have can and have carried both my 5.5 inch redhawk and 4 inch N frame smiths concealed... not a t-shirt and jeans gun but doable in fall or winter...

Smith made some SWEET 3 inch 44 mags with the roundbut that are fairly easy to conceal and they make EXCELLENT woods guns for a guy that likes them. I would like ta get one for my own. A good friend owns and carries his quite a bit.


----------



## Va. goatman (May 12, 2006)

Thank's Tallpaul I been wanting a Blackhawk in 45LC and 45acp for a while now with 4.5/8 barrel The truth is most things I use a handgun for I could do with my single six but a big cal revolver makes me feel better lol I bought a Ruger p-95 about a year ago it's a good gun but I just can't seem to warm up to it Guess I'm just an old revolver guy the P95 is a good ccw gun though


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

When I go to the Alaskan bush, I carry a S&W 629 Classic. 

I even take naps with it.


----------



## tallpaul (Sep 5, 2004)

lonelytree said:


>


DANG- a homeless guy with a smith 29- I wonder ifin he'd trade it for a bottle of hooch 

Or maybe the weight of it caused him to fall over


----------

